# Bottles



## Catfish (Apr 6, 2011)

Been looking for the last hour for 12 ounce, clear, pop off beer bottles. Found this website. http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_4501B21_A_cn_E_408 

Seems like good prices. But their clear bottles are twist off. Does anyone know where I can find clear pop off bottles? I think I remember reading about Lon buying mexican bottles for his?


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2011)

Might have been Land Shark beer bottles. Looks like a plastic label rather that can be removed rather than the permanent label on Corona. I got a few Land Sharks last June in New York state somehere (probably at a Wal-Mart). Might get a few more this summer.

Here in Canada theres a couple of brands...Brahma and Brava that work well. That's what most of my bottles are.

Steve


----------



## Catfish (Apr 6, 2011)

Are they bottles that you buy or get used and you have to scrape labels off and clean? I'm looking for bottles I can buy new. Yeah I'm kinda lazy


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 6, 2011)

I use corona bottles, just throw them in a bucket of CLR, Lime Away, or StarSan. Let them sit for a day or so and the painted label wipes right off with a scotchbrite pad. I usually pick some up Friday or Sat and wipe them off as I think about it thru the weekend Generally I am done by Sunday night. 

Modelo bottles are a real PITA to get the foil off of the top. All my bottles come from the mexican restaurant I use dos equis green and amber bottles and corona.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2011)

Catfish said:


> Are they bottles that you buy or get used and you have to scrape labels off and clean? I'm looking for bottles I can buy new. Yeah I'm kinda lazy


I buy them with beer in them, drink the beer, and then use for my own beer. I don't bother removing the labels.

I would guess that Lon is doing something similar.

Steve


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought some pepsi that comes in thick clear 12 oz.bottles with screw off caps that I used for some of my SP to go in the coolers. They only have a band of label paper that I just cut off, easy to clean, and I figure if they're thick enough to keep the pepsi carbonation in, they're thick enough to keep the oxygen out. I don't think the pee will last long enough around my house to worry about the bottles too much.


----------



## Catfish (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't drink much beer and when I do it's not clear bottles. Might check out the local mexican restaurants though. Or just use the twist offs.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 6, 2011)

around here (decatur) empty glass bottles are in a blue 96 gal trash barrel, they are usually near the back door of the mexican restaurants I usually can get a 5 gal bucket of them each time without digging too far into the bin.


----------



## lhunkele (Apr 9, 2011)

I contacted a local Modelo distributor and within a week he had seven+ cases for me 

I soaked in a bucket of oxi-clean free and the labels and foils came right off.

...now does anyone know how to get the moldy lemons out of the others that are sitting in my carport...


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 9, 2011)

Try containerandpackaging.com

They have a bunch of useful stuff!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2011)

I swear I posted this the other day! 
http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_4501B21_A_cn_E_408


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 9, 2011)

NO Swearing....

it's almost Sunday!! 



Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2011)

Sunday is when I do most of my swearing knowing the weekend is almost over and I have to go back to work!


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 9, 2011)

OH man....

you're in trouble!! with the man upstairs!! 

Debbie


----------



## cpfan (Apr 9, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I swear I posted this the other day!
> http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_4501B21_A_cn_E_408


Wade: You must have, cause I looked at that page a couple of days ago. The clear bottles are screw cap though, and Catfish wants clear crown cap bottles.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought I remembered looking at the post afterwards. This is not the first time one of my posts have disappeared! Good catch on that screw cap Steve. I didnt notice they were screw cap. I found them clear and pasted without even looking!


----------



## ERS (Apr 9, 2011)

*Corona Bottles*



Airplanedoc said:


> I use corona bottles, just throw them in a bucket of CLR, Lime Away, or StarSan. Let them sit for a day or so and the painted label wipes right off with a scotchbrite pad. I usually pick some up Friday or Sat and wipe them off as I think about it thru the weekend Generally I am done by Sunday night.



Airplanedoc I'd like a bit more information on this. I have an unlimited supply of Corona bottles and I would love to get the ink/paint labels off of them. I'm assuming you thin out the CLR, Lime Away or StarSan with water, if so what ratio do you use?

Eric


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 9, 2011)

I am told you can use starsan at the recommended dose 1oz/5gal. (Takes about 4 days) I haven't tried starsan myself, lime away or CLR are cheaper. I don't really measure it out. 

I just fill a 5 gal bucket with enough water to cover the painted label. Then pour in about 1/3 bottle of CLR or lime away. Then fill the corona bottles with enough water to stand them on the bottom. Wait about 4 hours pull bottle out and wipe paint with scotchbrite, repeat until clean. 

I cleaned 2 cases of bottles over a weekend. You can adjust the CLR (acid) as needed. Just be careful as the acid will eat at the skin on your hands after prolonged use.

Some clean with off right away others require some more soaking and occasionally I get a bottle that just wont clean completely off. They are so easy to come by I just pitch them if they won't entirely clean


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

I know StarSan can almost surely work, not sure about what strength but at full strength it ate right through the laminate on my countertop in my wine making area!!!!


----------



## Catfish (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys I may go that route. Or just use the twist offs. Not sure yet.


----------



## ERS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Airplanedoc and Wade, I'll give it a try because I sure love the clear bottles for the colorful Pee.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, here we go and Ive used this place before and they were great!!!
http://www.highgravitybrew.com/productcart/pc/Bottles-7-oz-187ml-Clear-218p2116.htm


----------



## Catfish (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Wade. Those are only 7 oz. bottles but they look pretty nice and are pop offs.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

Dang, I wish I really would read the dang description better! LOL


----------

